# Best chest exercises with dumbbell and barbell and no bench.



## westham1436114921 (Apr 11, 2013)

If anyone could give me the best exercises as per above, that would be great.

I have looked at floor presses and floor flys so far.

Any others would be great.


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

why are you doing them with out a bench?


----------



## westham1436114921 (Apr 11, 2013)

I don't own one or have the room at the moment mate.


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

westham said:


> I don't own one or have the room at the moment mate.


find room - get one! other then that i dont think theres much you can do mate!


----------



## westham1436114921 (Apr 11, 2013)

Cheers mate. Wil invest soon and make room for it! haha


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

westham said:


> Cheers mate. Wil invest soon and make room for it! haha


no probs - was abit of a blunt answer but its honest mate!


----------



## lickatsplit (Aug 21, 2012)

its not going to take up that much more room, all you are doing is elevating yourself from the floor anyway. all I can think is body weight (press ups) or renegade rows.


----------



## FGT (Jun 2, 2008)

Stand between two walls about 18" apart and push as hard as you can for 10 secs!! 10 sets should do ya nicely! Isometric contractions are you new best friend and loads of push ups with various weight children on your back!


----------



## westham1436114921 (Apr 11, 2013)

FGT said:


> Stand between two walls about 18" apart and push as hard as you can for 10 secs!! 10 sets should do ya nicely! Isometric contractions are you new best friend and loads of push ups with various weight children on your back!


Many thanks for that one!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

just lie down and do db press&#8230;.


----------



## westham1436114921 (Apr 11, 2013)

benno_2010 said:


> no probs - was abit of a blunt answer but its honest mate!


 Best way to be mate!


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

westham said:


> If anyone could give me the best exercises as per above, that would be great.
> 
> I have looked at floor presses and floor flys so far.
> 
> Any others would be great.


For about the first year of my training my bench was a plank lay on two chairs with a folded towel on it. Worked fine for DB press!


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Barbell pullovers on the floor, lay with arms out stretched holding the barbell and pull up so your arms are pointing to the ceiling, that's about it!


----------

